# Stop xserver in ubuntu



## sruzgis

All I need to do is stop Xserver (UBUNTU) and start a terminal without X running so I can install NVIDIA software. 

1. CTRL-ALT-Backspace returns to logon with xserver running.
2. telinit 3 returns to logon with xsrever running. no change.
3. telinit S goes into an endless loop dispalaying prompt. Have to shutdown.

I also tried to log into terminal session at logon as root. Xserver is still running.
What's up?


----------



## Squashman

have you tried just editing your inittab file and rebooting.
id:3:initdefault:


----------



## sruzgis

where can I find initab?


----------



## sruzgis

Looking through all my stuff, I do not find any reference to inittab. So, what is inittab? 

All I need to do is stop Xserver (UBUNTU) and start a terminal without X running so I can install NVIDIA software.


----------



## sruzgis

I'm sorry. I didn't realize that I had to join a secret society to get a real answer. I guess it's back to Windows!!!


----------



## monsi

You could always just go to tty1 (CTRL+Alt F1)

login, then sudo /etc/init.d/(gdm/kdm/xdm .....) stop

That should make it so when you go back to tty7 it should give you a black screen
Now try and install the driver.

does that help?


----------



## sruzgis

Thank you monsi!
Your solution worked perfect. 

I'm sorry I was rude earlier

"I didn't realize that I had to join a secret society to get a real answer. I guess it's back to Windows!!!"

I went through the same thing with Fedora. 

Now I know more than before.


----------



## monsi

sruzgis,
Glad I could help. Just keep plugging along with Ubuntu. I have been using Ubuntu now for about a year and I am a huge fan.
Don't give into Windows, there is almost always a way around using windows.

:up:


----------



## Squashman

sruzgis said:


> where can I find initab?


I would bet you could search for the file on your Linux computer just like you search for a file on your Windows Computer. I bet if you google searched for inittab, that all those web pages would tell you where it is as well.

And if you took some time to learn about the File and Directory Structure in Linux you would know where to find the file as well.

And if I read the README file correctly from Nvidia I believe the recommended solution to performing this task is to boot into Run level 3 and then install the drivers.


----------

